# Feeding crickets fish food



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

I have been giving the crickets goldfish food, is this right? ir is the tropical food better?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

SSamm said:


> I have been giving the crickets goldfish food, is this right? ir is the tropical food better?


 I usually use the tropical flake, as I feel it is better for the belly colours in my fire-bellied toads. I have no hard evidence of this however...:lol2:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

TBH I have never really known why gold fish food and tropical fish food sell at a different price, Most are exactly the same stuff with just a different label.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

rum&coke said:


> TBH I have never really known why gold fish food and tropical fish food sell at a different price, Most are exactly the same stuff with just a different label.


well that's why i picked up goldfish food, as if you read the labels on the back they are basically the same ingredients, just some higher or lower in certain things, but only like 0.2g so yeah, i wasn't to sure?


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

SSamm said:


> well that's why i picked up goldfish food, as if you read the labels on the back they are basically the same ingredients, just some higher or lower in certain things, but only like 0.2g so yeah, i wasn't to sure?


Yeah some of the better brands are a bit different for example you can get ones for African cichlids that are high in veg and low in meat and stuff like that. But mostly if you pick up a pot of goldfish flake it will be nearly exactly the same ingredients as basic tropical flake. I think they just cash in knowing people generally spend more on tropical fish than gold fish.


----------

